# Absconded maid



## aminanj (Jul 12, 2011)

Dear All,
Our housemaid has absconded with her passport. She had been with us since April 2011, but it was her first time away from the Philippines and she was too homesick. Her husband kept threatening to leave her if she didnt return to him. She told me about her troubles, but I didnt expect her to slip away on the sly  
She had been planning for a while as she already had a ticket in hand and within 24 hours of running away, had already landed back in her home country. She of course took her passport with her. 
Now my worry is our obligations as an employer without the original passport. My husband was her sponsor and we have Abu Dhabi residency visas although we live in Dubai.
Can someone PLEASE share any thoughts on the process. I was told we have have to spend more money to cancel the visa of an absconded maid.

Thanks,
ANJ


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Why don't you just tell the authorities that she went back to the Philippines on vacation and decided not to return to the UAE? 

The word "abscond" just sounds like she's done something criminal.

Where was her visa issued, in Dubai or Abu Dhabi? Here's what I found online:
UAE maid nanny sponsorship visa


----------



## aminanj (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Pamela!
I did come across this website earlier. Her visa was issued in Abu Dhabi and I managed to speak to someone at their Govt portal helpline. They confirmed that because she is already in her home country, we cannot cancel her visa for at least 6 months (at which point it expires automatically).

I'm nervous about her coming back to the UAE within those 6 months and working elsewhere illegally and still being under our sponsorship and therefore our neck out on the line! I guess we will try and put a ban on her return...hopefully without too much of a cost.

Regards.


----------



## Jedi Master (Feb 26, 2010)

aminanj said:


> Thanks Pamela!
> I did come across this website earlier. Her visa was issued in Abu Dhabi and I managed to speak to someone at their Govt portal helpline. They confirmed that because she is already in her home country, we cannot cancel her visa for at least 6 months (at which point it expires automatically).
> 
> I'm nervous about her coming back to the UAE within those *6 months and working elsewhere illegally and still being under our sponsorship and therefore our neck out on the line! I guess we will try and put a ban on her return*...hopefully without too much of a cost.
> ...


Why not give her little respect? She is not a slave after all. A family is more important than anything else and its not easy for a married couple to live apart for very long.. So if she really comes back after settling her issues with her husband and gets a better job here, why would you want to resist her? If she requests you nicely, help her with the sponsorship transfer and wish her luck..


----------



## aminanj (Jul 12, 2011)

With all due respect to her and her family, I treated her like family which included handling dramas which reached heights of the drunk husband calling me daily and screaming at her and me. I did that because I felt awful for her and went out of my way in many ways. So no she was def not a slave and in fact I expected a little more respect from her actually. It is not the fact that she wanted out...but how she handled it.
Anyways, that's done now and transferring a visa upon request is a possibility, but I really dont think she is about to be upfront now and I want to cover our backsides on making sure she is answerable to us while under our sponsorship. Beyond that I do wish her luck as I liked her and trusted her and dont switch off from nurtured relationships the way she has shown is possible.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

File an absconding report. First, she was/still is your employee. With her passport and YOUR SPONSORSHIP VISA, you are still responsible for her actions in the UAE. Second, sorry for all of the pain, but she made a decision to abscond.

File here: http://www.dnrd.gov.ae/Dnrd/Transactions/Residents/Residents Services?lang=en-GB

Or the equivalent in Abu Dhabi. Protect yourself. Make sure nothing was stolen. File a report if it was.

They are your employees. Not slaves. Not family members. We all come here, making a decision to work. If you decide to leave, leave in appropriate fashion.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

md000 said:


> File an absconding report. First, she was/still is your employee. With her passport and YOUR SPONSORSHIP VISA, you are still responsible for her actions in the UAE. Second, sorry for all of the pain, but she made a decision to abscond.
> 
> File here: DNRD
> 
> ...



I agree with md000 to a certain extent. But before doing that, if you have her email. Just let her know. I do believe that she did what she did because she was embarrassed and was under a lot of pressure. Although you disagree how she behaved, I ask you to put yourself in her shoes and letting her know what you will do...would be a really nice thing to do.

She might actually come back to you...saying that she needed to go and was afraid with your potential reaction....and then what you gonna do..this is a life event.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Although you disagree how she behaved, I ask you to put yourself in her shoes and letting her know what you will do...would be a really nice thing to do.
> She might actually come back to you...saying that she needed to go and was afraid with your potential reaction....and then what you gonna do..this is a life event.


Then file the absconding report NO MATTER WHAT. Don't let her talk you out of it. Until you do, she can easily walk into this country, work illegally/do whatever, without your knowledge.

File the report. Agreed on all fronts about family, being passionate, etc. - you should do this. but FILE THE REPORT.

If you or your husband ran out on your job, what would happen? Ask yourself that question.

-md000/Mike


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree with Mike. No company in Dubai would be so compassionate if one of us were to just pack up and run off without following proper procedure. 

We cannot always assume that the maid is the victim. It's easy to judge considering how badly some of them are treated in this place. But from the OP's post, it seems like the maid trusted her enough to confide in her about her issues, so why just leave?

OP, you need to make sure you are covered simply because if the maid comes back and ends up getting pregnant, raped or murdered (worst case), you will be pulled in because as long as she is under your sponsorship, she is your responsibility.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Sponsoring a maid is not cheap. The outlay for the visa costs, flights and associated fees at the beginning of the contract period is quite expensive.

Now that the maid has absconded, most of that money is flushed down the toilet. By absconding the maid has violated the terms of her contract and good faith with her employer.

If the maid returns to the UAE and attempts to find employment elsewhere while still on the original sponsorship, not only is she taking advantage of the employer she's also doing something illegal that could put her original sponsor at risk of trouble with the authorities. 

The best solution is to cancel the sponsorship and put a temporary ban on her. The employer can tell the maid that if she reimburses the cost of the visa, medical and flights, then they won't put a ban on her. That's fair enough to me. 



Jedi Master said:


> Why not give her little respect? She is not a slave after all. A family is more important than anything else and its not easy for a married couple to live apart for very long.. So if she really comes back after settling her issues with her husband and gets a better job here, why would you want to resist her? If she requests you nicely, help her with the sponsorship transfer and wish her luck..


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah I think you're well within your rights to report her, just to cover your own back if anything.

You don't come across as being the sort of disgusting backward scumbags in this article from today's paper: gulfnews : Housemaid not paid salary for over two years

Every day I read something like this and it makes it harder and harder to want to be in this country surrounded by these people.


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

*clear your name*

She may have a good enough reason to go, however we must realise that we are not in the western world, we can not decide not to take action because we feel sorry for her. She has put you in a tough situation, you have to go to the nearest typing center and ask them to list her as absconding (no need to open a case) just list her to clear your name.


----------



## aminanj (Jul 12, 2011)

That is exactly the route we are taking. 
We have to file an "Absconding Report" with the Investigation dept at Immigration. This will prevent her from entering under our sponsorship. Because she is already out of the country, her visa cannot be canceled before a 6 month period at which point it will automatically become null and void.
In conclusion she can never re-enter the UAE on our sponsorship so that saves us undue responsibilities. Later if she decides to come it will be under a new sponsorship.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

aminanj said:


> That is exactly the route we are taking.
> We have to file an "Absconding Report" with the Investigation dept at Immigration. This will prevent her from entering under our sponsorship. Because she is already out of the country, her visa cannot be canceled before a 6 month period at which point it will automatically become null and void.
> In conclusion she can never re-enter the UAE on our sponsorship so that saves us undue responsibilities. Later if she decides to come it will be under a new sponsorship.
> Thanks everyone!


Nice, support this 100%.... have to protect yourself in the UAE.

Since you said her husband used to call you all the time and since you seem to be compassionate, then might want to call and let her know that you are taking the actions that you are. She might have a change of heart and want to return and if so, then you might still have a maid. 

Maids are expensive (huge initial outlay of cash), so don't want to be out that money if you can prevent it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jedi Master (Feb 26, 2010)

aminanj said:


> With all due respect to her and her family, I treated her like family which included handling dramas which reached heights of the drunk husband calling me daily and screaming at her and me. I did that because I felt awful for her and went out of my way in many ways. So no she was def not a slave and in fact I expected a little more respect from her actually. It is not the fact that she wanted out...but how she handled it.
> Anyways, that's done now and transferring a visa upon request is a possibility, but I really dont think she is about to be upfront now and I want to cover our backsides on making sure she is answerable to us while under our sponsorship. Beyond that I do wish her luck as I liked her and trusted her and dont switch off from nurtured relationships the way she has shown is possible.


Sorry to hear about all the trouble you have been through and really appreciate as you treated her like a family. I hope you could come up with a nice solution..


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Do what you have to do and CYA (cover your a$$). Its not personal just business. In this crazy country you don't want to be at fault for anything. Report her right away regardless if you have her email address and can contact her. If she comes back and gets in trouble in anyway is YOU who might be on the line. And like I said before you don't want that in this country.


----------

